# Which Thai railway station closest to Suvarnabhumi airport?



## youngatheart (May 6, 2012)

My family of two adults and two three year olds are moving to Chiang mai for a a year. We are flying to Bangkok and then by an overnight train #1 to chaing mai. We plan to stay two nights in a hotel near the airport and then catch a train to chaing mai. We need a big taxi to transfer 4 people and 8 big suitcases. Can anyone tell me which is the closest railway station to the airport, how long is the journey ride, what kind of a big car I should hire to transfer us to the railway station and what would be an approximate fare?
Thank you so much.


----------



## rickirs (Mar 28, 2012)

Check out Train travel in Thailand | Train times & fares from Bangkok to Chiang Mai, Ko Samui, Phuket, Nong Kai etc. staion is in Bangkok city center (45 min taxi drive) and takes 12 hours, lv 7pm ar 7am. I suggest since you're staying a year to fly to Chiang Mai - 1+ hr flight; you can book online Plan Your Trip : Booking


----------



## whiteheat (Jan 4, 2013)

With a little bit more research on the hotel booking sites, you'd save a hell of a lot of money if you're away from the airport. It's the honey trap area where you will pay top $ for very little.

As already mentioned by 'Rickirs' Bangkok is 45mins away and there are loads of taxi firms available. As well as that, have you considered Bus or the newish Sky Train? If you don't mind lugging your luggage, again you'll save a bundle.

I'm sure that I've also seen VIP buses that goes to CM, long journey but very cheap and comfortable.

Good luck on your trip.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't worry about taxis, just tell the hotel to get you one. Tops, you might pay $40.- to get to a hotel and another $40.- to get to the station. Tops. I took the first class super train to Chiang Mai one time and I DIDN'T LIKE IT. VIP buses are the only option for me these days.


----------



## rickirs (Mar 28, 2012)

*On to Chiang Mai*

Cheapest total airfare on Thai Airllines for 2 adults and 2 children 8,000 baht ($1USD = 28-30 baht) for 1 hr trip. Bus is cheaper at about 2,100 baht for family but longer 9-12 hr trip . Here is something about the road : Biking Southeast Asia with Mr Pumpy! Thailand: Bangkok to ChiangMai


----------



## fozzie54 (Jun 23, 2010)

My family of two adults and two three year olds are moving to Chiang mai for a a year. We are flying to Bangkok and then by an overnight train #1 to chaing mai. We plan to stay two nights in a hotel near the airport and then catch a train to chaing mai. We need a big taxi to transfer 4 people and 8 big suitcases. Can anyone tell me which is the closest railway station to the airport, how long is the journey ride, what kind of a big car I should hire to transfer us to the railway station and what would be an approximate fare?
Thank you so much. 

Hi..I would like to answer your questions.
Firstly, there are tw0 airports in Bangkok, some of the lower cost carriers use the newly reopened Don Muang..the other is Swampy..main airport.To hard to spell.
At Swampy there is a Airport Rail link on lower level at airport.Cost per person.150 baht, I think your kids are free.Journey time to BRT rail link 30 mins or so.
Don't hire a car or Van, traffic, parking, not worth it.Plus getting of plane and driving BKK freeway not so relaxing.
Hotels are cheap.Look on AsiaRooms or Agoda. A lot of hotels can pick you up from airport.Stay more Central.Cost of hotel, average 1000 baht upwards, depending on taste.
Hua Lamphong Railway Station is where you catch train, minibus are not expensive.
A taxi from Airport to railway station is around 330 to 350 baht.
At the hotel you stay at , ask the reception staff or usually tour person organizer to get a mini van taxi.
Chang Mia can be very smokey from about march onward as the burn off all the corn and sugar waste after picking.

Cheers..enjoy


----------

